# ¡Los 8000 de Eugin!



## Rayines

*¡¡Bravo!!, ¡¡bravo!!*, ¡dale que va con la maquinita!
*¡¡Felicitaciones Euge!!*, sé que no te gusta que hablemos de cantidad, pero *¡¡bueno, otra vez número redondo!! *, y aquí estamos, *¡¡deseándote que sigas tecleando por otros 8000!!   *
** 
*¡¡Con mucha felicidad!!*

*¡¡Besos y cariños!! *​


----------



## fenixpollo

Let me be the first second to congratulate you, Gin!  Let me also second Inés' desire to congratulate you on your next 8000.  Your helpfulness is legendary and your sunny attitude is one of the reasons that I keep coming back here every day. 

*HAPPY POSTIVERSARY, EUGIN!*


----------



## Tampiqueña

_  ¡Felicidades Tocaya!  _
En tu caso se conjuntan cantidad y calidad, todas tus aportaciones tienen tu toque característico, amabilidad y simpatía.
¡Un abrazote con mucho cariño para ti y para tu gatito!
_Beatriz Eugenia_​


----------



## Fernita

*QUERIDA EUGE: *

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICITACIONES POR *

*TUS 8000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*¡¡¡Y QUE SEAN MUCHOS MÁS!!!*

*Te mando un abrazo y un beso*

*ENORME!!!!!*

*Con todo mi cariño y admiración,*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## Eva Maria

GIN on the rocks (with a couple of smile slices, please),

Pero niñaaaaaaaa! Ya 8.000postista! Es que no doy abasto para felicitarte!

Y además tengo que reiniciar mi cerebro de su semireposo en standby (y encima con el estómago vacío) para intentar activar la agudeza y arte de ingenio para decirte por tropecienta vez y de otra manera totalmente diferente e inédita cuánto te quiero, lo mucho que te admiro, lo gris que resulta WR si no estás tú con tu personalidad alegre y colorista, e incluso lo graciosa que es la foto de tu gatito-duende!

Bueno, como ya te lo he dicho antes unas 7.000 veces y pico, ¿pa qué repetirlo? Jijijijijiji!

Pero los besos te los doy igual, eso sí!

BESAZOS!

Your friend Eve Mary


----------



## irene.acler

*¡¡Muchísimas felicitaciones por tus 8000 posts!!*

*Besos y saludos desde Italia!*

*Irene*


----------



## polli

* 8000!!!!*
*¡FELICITACIONES EUGIN!*
*Saludos para vos y tu gatito*​


----------



## krolaina

Gini, pero ché es que vos no parás!

Sabes? he pensado que para festejarlo podemos hacer un viajecito por Islandia no?  Por cierto, ya voy necesitando la bufanda... ¡ya me la estás devolviendo!

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES POR ESTOS INCREIBLES 8000 CON ESE TOQUE TUYO TAN ESPECIAL. 

AMIGA, MUCHOS BESOS!!!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Eugin. 8.000 ya, jodó, esa sí que es una cifra. Habrá que celebrarlo con el nectar de los dioses.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Caramba, un 8.000, después de eso ya sólo queda esto. 
Pero tú seguro que puedes.

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES* ​


----------



## romarsan

*¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿8.000??????*

*Lo he comprobado y sí, son 8.000*

*FELICIDADES EUGIN*

*Toma aire y a por otros 8.000*

*BESOS*
*Rosalía*​


----------



## totor

*¡¡¡felicitaciones, eugin!!!*

*(mamita, ¡8000!)*​


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades querida Eugi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Silvia


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Perdón por llegar un poquito tarde  ¡Caramba, ahora sí que merezco el sobrenombre de despistada!*

*No puedo dejar de felicitar a mi querida amiga y extraordinaria forera Eugin en sus 8000 magistrales aportes.  Tengo el honor de formar parte de su interminable legión de admiradores y no me cansaré jamás de destacar su talento, cortesía, generosidad y optimismo.*

*Un abrazo con todo mi cariño*
*Soledad*


----------



## Masood

Siento haber tardado en llegar.
Muchas Felicidades Eugin y bienvenida al club de los 8,000.

Cheers!


----------



## Kibramoa

*Feliz Postiversario Eugin.   Siempre es agradable  toparse con tus excelentes aportes.  Todos aprendemos de tí.  Enhorabuena.



*


----------



## loladamore

*¡8000 felicidades para mi gatita favorita!*
Or should I say 8000 congrats for the cat in the hat!​ 
Qué sean otros 8000, que necesitamos más cooperaciones como las tuyas.

un abrazo,
Lola x​


----------



## Trisia

8000 cheers for the cutest cat-with-a-hat on the forum.
Congratulations, Eugin. May you post many, many more answers (and perhaps one day I'll be able to understand them, too )


----------



## UVA-Q

Eugin!!!!!!!!!!! 8,000!!!!!!!! OCHO MIL !!!!!!!!!! 
Muchos de ellos me han ayudado como no tendrás idea.

Muchas gracias!!

Saludos 

PD I was sure I wrote you before, unless this is a new one.  Lamento la demora


----------



## Eugin

Ayy chicos... no me tomé el tiempo necesario, hasta ahora, para agradecerles tanta amabilidad y buena onda en cada uno de sus posts...  Por favor, sean buenitos y perdonadme!!! 

*Inesita*, pero ¿cómo quieres que llegue a otros 8.000 si todavía sigo mareada de tantos cambios en el Vocab. General? Espera a que termine de entender tantos cambios, recargo las pilas y seguiré... pero primero dejame descansar un poquito...  (en mis sueños... ). ¡Gracias, muchacha, por estar atenta y por abrir este festejo!! Todo un honor q tremendo personaje de los foros se fijara en mí!!! Gracias!!

*Pollito*, me encantó que vinieras a saludarme, ya que andamos medio desencontrados.... If you talk about my "helpfullness", what do I have to say about you? You were the model I always tended to follow (not copy, since that is absolutely impossible), so I am just happy that I did a good "job", 

Eugenia, querida tocaya, qué palabras de lujo que me has regalado. No quiero "creérmela", así que solo te las agradezco con un tímido "GRACIAS", pero no creo que sea para taanto... Muchas gracias, de parte de los dos.


P.D. (Va de a 3 porq no se permiten más smiles... UFAAA!!! -cara de enojo-)


----------



## Eugin

Ay, *Ferni*, con lo que me costó llegar a esta cifra, ¿todavía quieres más? 
Por favor, dejame descansar un poquito, hacer un curso rapidito sobre cómo funcionan los subforos de Gen. Vocab. (con mi super teacher Eve Mary )  y ya voy a estar recuperada... sólo espero no perderme entre tantos subforos... ¿me vendrás a buscar?  ¡Abrazos para vos también!!

Mi super amiga *Eve Mary*: debes descansar y comer más ya que por el contrario, te salen ideas desorbitantes de tu capota (aka: cabeza) como las que dijiste... aunque es cierto que lo único verdadero es  el hermoso de mi felino y que me quieres mucho (sentimiento mutuo )... así que, señora, a descansar más (con tus buenos viajes que te sabes mandar) y a alimentarte bien, no te quiero escuchar hablar más pavadas por ahí... . Fuera de broma, gracias por tu amistad y por ser como eres... ¡sos una de las perlas de este foro!!

*Irene*, cara mia. Tante grazie per la tua amicizia!! Ya te he dicho todo lo que admiro tu dominio del español. Sos una inspiración para todos los que estudiamos idiomas, para corroborar que "sí se puede" . Sei una bellisima persona, é un piacere avere una amica lontana ma cosi buona!! 

*Polli*, una de las últimas adquisiciones de los foros, pero que ya estrenó sus primeros "mil".  Gracias por tus saludos compartidos con mi felino. Ambos te los agradecemos y esperamos toparnos en más oportunidades, en alguno de los nuevos foros de Gen. Vocab... Un abrazote.


----------



## Eugin

*Carol*!! ¡Mi madrileña preferida! Gracias por tu efusividad en tus palabras!!! 
Pero guapa, ¿de qué hablas cuando dices “_increíbles_”? Lo que sea que estén tomando en España, por favor, mándenlo para acá que nos puede venir bien!!!  ¡Necesitamos más de esa bebidad!!!
O será cuestión del invierno que se les está llegando? Mira, a ver si ésto contribuye un poquito con el invierno que se avecina y ahora que nos acercamos a la Navidad… decime cómo te fue… yo ya te comento lo que conseguí para el verano del hemisferio sur… ¿no quedo una monona? 
Gracias, Caro, por estar siempre presente con tu espirítu festivo inconfundible, tanto en el foro como con tus “attachs”!!
Besos y abrazos!!


Pues, bienvenido sea, entonces ese néctar, querido *Ant*… y cómo contarte las ganas que tengo de poder compartir unas “birras” con todos los madrileños juntos que hay en este foro… si no fuera q estamos tan lejos… 
Muchas gracias, amigo. Beso grande para tí.


Epa!! ¡Cuánta fe depositada en mí, *Namarmé*, ! Tendré que empezar a practicar entonces… pero lo mío es el buceo, amigo... De todas formas, yo me conformo con poder ser útil y seguir aprendiendo de foreros como vos, por ejemplo. Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones. Un beso enorme. 


*Bravo, Ross!! Vos sí que entendiste lo bueno q es descansar después del arduo trabajo! (no como Namarné que me manda a escalar el Everest…). Pero creo que daré el paso a otros más “jóvenes” para q compartan lo que saben con todos, siempre las escobas nuevas barren bien!!! *​
*Me encanta tu firma, by the way!!! Muy cierto!!*
*Besos y gracias, de corazón. *


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Caramba Eugin! Enhorabuena por los ocho mil, esto ya son palabras mayores!Felicidades desde estos barrios.

RIU


----------



## Eugin

Ja, ja, *totor*!! ¡Pero así terminé también!!! A fin de año y con 8.000 a mis espaldas!!! Jaja! Necesito vacaciones (cuando llegan?) Mil gracias!!!! 
Y la próxima vuelta, sí o sí , ¿eh? Un abrazote!!!

Muchas gracias, *Sil*!!!! Espero toparme contigo más seguido de ahora en más! Y feliz cumple, otra vez !!!!!!!! Un besote!!!

*Solecita!!!* Nunca serás lo suficientemente despistada para mí!!!! (primero tendrías que ganarme!!! Jaja!!!) ¿También en Cuba toman ese “trago de las exageraciones” que toman las españolas? Dios, me tengo que mudar de hemisferio, jaja! 
No serás despistada para mí, pero sí exagerada hasta el límite!!! Pero igual te quiero, tenés un corazón enorme y eso se nota en cada post o PM que compartimos. 
Un beso enorme para ti, y ¡muchas gracias por saludarme!!!

Don´t feel sorry for arriving late, *Masood*, since I am now the one being late to thank. We don´t share the exact number now, but at least we share the thousand digit, jaja!!
Thanks!! Big hug to you.
 
​


----------



## Priss

Uuuuy llegó un poco tarde Eugin, pero no sabía que había este espacio en el foro.  Te felicito por tus 8043 hasta la fecha  (seguro serán muchos más).
Gracias por tu ayuda sincera, y por haber aportado posts a mis hilos .
Y para terminar, no te voy a decir un lindo dia como siempre... . No!! Que tu vida sea bella, y creeme, agradezco de todo corazon tu ayuda. 
Muchas felicidades, 

Priss


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Eugin, querida bonarense, si bien nunca coincidimos, no quiero dejar de felicitarte, porque te lo mereces. Además, te quería comentar una cosita: del mismo modo que a tu compatriota y querido forero Totor le dije que el suyo era, según mi gusto, el avatar más precioso y requetebonito de este foro, a ti te digo que pocas citas llegan tanto como la tuya: siempre me encanta detenerme y leerla: ¡cuánta razón!
 
Besos enormes desde una Barcelona muuuuuuuuuuy otoñal,
 
Montse ​


----------



## Eugin

Muchísimas gracias, *Kibramoa*, por tantos elogios. Debe ser el número el que impresiona, porque si te fijas con atención, no es para taaaaanto, pero de vez en cuando no vienen mal estos "mimos para el alma". Espero compartir más hilos con vos, de vez en cuando!!! ¡Un abrazote!

Querida *Lolita*!!! Long time no see, friend... where have you been? Or is it me the one "lost" here??  Muchas gracias por los alientos!!!  No prometo llegar a otros 8.000... ¡pero seguiré haciendo el intento!!  (siempre y cuando vos me ayudes con los tuyos ) A big hug for you, my friend!!! 

¡Oh, *Trisia*!! You are always present on these occasions!!! you are amazing!!! My little cat also thanks for your gracious words!!! Let`s hope that we can meet in some post of EO, or otherwise, you`ll have to start learning Spanish... what do you say? 

UVA-Q, cuánto me alegra saber que he podido ayudarte de alguna manera y sin darme cuenta... quizás la mejor manera de ayudar,  no sé, pero al menos esa es la razón por la cual sigo viniendo a este lugar. Puedo decir entonces: "Tarea cumplida"... 
¡Muchísimas gracias, Uvita!!!  Un fuerte abrazo!!
P.D: ¿Demora? ¡De qué demora me hablas??¡Qué personaje!!!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Dearest Eugin,

Felicidades x 8000! You are indeed one of the crown jewels of the WR forum.

Here´s a little something to recharge you and get you through the next 8000 posts: ​ 
good for 8000 more posts,

y un regalito para el gatito.​ 
Besazos,

TezzaLuna


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Felicitaciones Euge!

Siempre fiel a mi costumbre, llego tarde a la fiesta. Pero de que llego... ¡¡llego!! No podía dejar de saludarte por este nuevo logro milenario... je je ¿Qué te puedo decir que no te hayan dicho ya? Bueno, que te aprecio mucho y te felicito por tu trabajo y sobretodo por tu buena onda con todos nosotros (no digo nada nuevo... ).

No sé como se felicitan los gatos ente ellos (soy más canino que felino, lo siento), pero te mando un enorme abrazo y un beso. 

Otro abrazo,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## nichec

Oh, I missed this one (sobbing)

Happy 8000, dear Eugin, and forgive me for being so late


----------



## Eugin

*RIU*: ¡Muchas gracias, compañero!!! Serán palabras mayores, pero porque yo también soy una de las personas mayores de WR... pero no por la edad, ¿eh?. Muchas gracias por esos saludos de una ciudad tan bella como la tuya... Un abrazote. 

 ¡Muchísimas gracias, *Priss*, por tan hermosas palabras!!! Si te he ayudado en varios de tus posts, entonces me siento satisfecha ya que para eso estoy por aquí... (aunque últimamente esté un poco alejada... ) ¡Espero encontrarnos por acá más seguido!! un beso grandote. 

Querida *Montse*, me alegro mucho de que te guste mi cita. A mí también me gusta p) y también creo que es tan simple como eso. 
Para que podamos coincidir, tendrías que trasnochar tanto como tu compatriota Eva María... pero se ve que a vos las editoras (o _editoresas_, como les gusta llamarlas Eve) no te corren tanto como a ella!! 
Una pequeña aclaración: no soy bonaerense, soy porteña, nacida y criada en la Capital !!! Gracias por tus felicitaciones... y gracias por los saludos barceloneses!!  Un abrazo enorme.

 Dear Tezz, yes, I really need those batteries... much more now in the end of the year... but to get to another 8.000? Don´t you think that is too much? I am simply pleased with helping, being helped and being in contact with people so special and dear as you . How can I explain the joy my little cat had while drinking the milk you sent to him? Here is a photo I took of him, for you to see . A big hug,


----------



## Eugin

Mi querido doctor, muchísimas gracias por tus palabras, no sabes cuánto las aprecio viniendo de alguien que tanta ayuda me ha dado en mi trabajo diario con las traducciones médicas... Te debo tantas, Erasmo ... No sabes lo que agradezco y aprecio tus palabras y que me felicites por mi trabajo (que yo lo sufro...  claro, me refiero al de todos los días en la oficina... cuando estoy  por aquí, es todo por el placer de ayudar, nada más...)
No importa que seas más canino que felino, igual nos podemos llevar de maravillas, mira aquí sino...  Un abrazo gigante!!!

Dear nichec, it cannot be possible that we only meet in the Congrats page...  Either you start learning Spanish or I start learning Chinese... what would be easier?  (Lucky we, we have English, right?)Please, don´t apologize for being late... because then, what could I say?  Thank you dear, and hope to meet you in another forum other than this one!!!


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades desde la plaza del Rei! 

Mei


----------



## alacant

Eugin,

It took us a long time to fly across the Atlantic http://www.flickr.com/photos/deadpossum/459682957/ (I must learn how to do this properly).

and that's why we are so late for the celebration of your awesome record.

It is always a great pleasure to meet you here. 

Thank for for your intelligence, charm and warmth. 

Big hugs, from Janice and the seagull


----------



## Eugin

Mei, muchas gracias. ¿Cómo van esos asados argentinos? ¡Muy feliz Año Nuevo!! 

Dear Janice, I am speechless for your kind words. I know I don´t deserve them, but I thank you for them, nonetheless... Hope to meet you here more often and I wish you a really happy and blessed New Year. 
I loved the pic with the seagull & cat... but I guess the kitty was rather hungry, instead of "affectionate"... what do you think? 

Thank you for just being you!! Big kiss


----------



## María Madrid

Ay Dios, qué vergüenza... una cosa es retrasarse elegantemente y otra llegar a estas alturas! ¿Podrás disculparme?

Muchísimas felicidades por tus excelentes 8.000 mensajes. Espero que te queden energías para regalarnos con al menos otros 8.000 más!! Un abrazo,


----------



## Honeypum

¡Enhorabuena Eugin!

Dejo de pasar una temporada por el foro y tú sumas mensajes de 1000 en 1000 

¡Muchas gracias por todas tus contribuciones!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Ay ay ay.... ¿cómo puedo llegar TAN tarde? Lo siento por esta tardanza, pero quiero decirte querida amiga FELICIDADES de todo corazón. Me da mucho gusto leerte y también quiero agradecerte toda la ayuda que no dejas de brindarnos. Enriqueces el foro con tu inteligencia y tu amabilidad, por eso te estamos agradecidos.
Un abrazote queridísima...
Cristina


----------



## Eugin

María, Romi y Cristina, ¡guapas!! 

Por favor!!! No se disculpen, chicas, que soy yo la avergonzada por agradecerles recién a esta altura .... tendré que engancharme de nuevo en el foro para no perder la oportunidad de agradecerles más oportuamente... pero Romi, vos también estuviste un tanto perdida...  Me alegra que hayas vuelto. 
Muchas gracias, corazones. Gracias por sus palabras que en definitiva, son caricias al alma, ¡y que mejor que recibirlas por hacer lo que más te gusta, entre otras cosas!!!! 

¡Un beso gigante  y un abrazo de los míos a cada una!!!!


----------



## fsabroso

Eugin, long time no see!

Yo si que estoy atrasado, es que sinceramente por aquí vengo poco, pero aquí estoy para saludarte y felicitarte por tus participaciones.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Cecilio

*Felicidades, Eugin!*

¿Cuántos milenarios te he felicitado? Difícil saberlo, pero no importa. Me encanta ver que sigues en la brecha con tu simpatía, tus ganas de colaborar y tus acertadas aportaciones.

Encantado de compartir este foro contigo.

*Un abrazo desde España!*


----------

